# Folder/file lock



## skghosh44 (Jun 16, 2007)

I want a good freeware file/folder lock with pass word. I shall be glad if any body  suggest me which one is the best ofcourse freeware with url.


----------



## kapsicum (Jun 16, 2007)

try magic folders its really easy to use ..it mainly makes the folder invisible..ofcourse password protected 

u can get it at ...*www.pc-magic.com/


----------



## skghosh44 (Jun 16, 2007)

I want freeware . Shareware or trial version is available with me. Magic folder is a 30 days trial version. So please give url for freeware folder lock


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 16, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> I want freeware . Shareware or trial version is available with me. Magic folder is a 30 days trial version. So please give url for freeware folder lock



hey buddy though its a trial version but heres the trick to use even after 30 days as long as u like  trick:

always keep at least one folder or file in the magic folder in hidden mode cos when the software expires after 30 days it stills allow to open for removing the files from the menu 
so as long as u keep some file folder in the MAGIC FOLDER it will open 
(i found this trick after some R&D)

*note:if moderator considers it as a material of spreading piracy plz let me know so that i can remove the trick*


----------



## skghosh44 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for tips and tricks, After 30 days trial I will send u PM.


----------



## sauravktr (Jun 19, 2007)

U need  " Free Hide Folder 1.6"

Check this link

*www.cleanersoft.com/hidefolder/free_hide_folder.htm


----------



## Manshahia (Jun 19, 2007)

Fake folder is also a cool utility..
Donno if its free or not..


----------



## skirix (Jun 27, 2007)

I found this software useful :

*www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock/


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 28, 2007)

microsoft private folder...and it's free too


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 28, 2007)

Truecrypt, www.truecrypt.org  Its different from all other locking tools though it doesn't hides the file you lock


----------



## karnivore (Jun 28, 2007)

saikibryan said:
			
		

> microsoft private folder...and it's free too


 
Problem with this is that u can't redirect the vault. And it is created by default on ur system drive. So in the event of crash........


----------



## asif1231 (Jun 28, 2007)

yes truly it is truly good man


----------



## Apollo (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey, I don't know if any of you guys remember but one of the members here posted a folder lock/hide utility that he had created himself, some time ago. What you did was password-protect your folders and the utility would then treat the folder as a Control Panel link, or a desktop link, etc. I found it pretty neat, but I lost it after I formatted my disk. 

Anybody knows what I'm talking about?


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 28, 2007)

i have that bat file now. but cant open in notepad or any other document reading software. do a search maybe u will find it.  totally awesome (and BTW he did not create it himself)


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 10, 2007)

@ apollo

here is the link :-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57394&highlight=lock+folder


----------



## icehot (Nov 7, 2007)

A freeware to hide folders. Some of the reviews say it is good, but some people complain about it. Check the program for a few days with some dummy folder. A nag screen comes at startup--Just skip it.

*www.snapfiles.com/get/freehidefolder.html
(Use at your own risk)


----------



## choudang (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't recall the name of the software.. it has all the features like user permission, hide drive etc. But this is not freeware.....

Folder Lock Professional.


----------

